# 2013/14 season



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Finally sat down long enough to get some pics up.....Enjoy.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

OOOPS!!
























Always love this.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is always a blast to do.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pics how do you like plowing those storage units


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam a 710K, those are monstrous

Are you getting the Bobcats from Piechotas?


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Morrissey snow removal;1774203 said:


> nice pics how do you like plowing those storage units


I don't, but they pay good when we have to come in and move the snow, which is often.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

MatthewG;1774303 said:


> Dam a 710K, those are monstrous
> 
> Are you getting the Bobcats from Piechotas?


That thing was a beast, really nice to run it was just what was avail for the rental.

I didn't get the bobcats from Piechotas. Hertz. I will shortly be pulling the trigger on a Cat 272D. The T650 has had the service guy out two times already and didn't start again yesterday..... It only has like 100hrs on it. Not impressing me.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Picked this up today.


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Details!!!


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha sorry,
2014 S750 (IT4) A91 package- high flow, two speed, keyless, deluxe instrument panel, Selectable joystick control,power bob tach, and a horn.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

mike6256;1792252 said:


> Haha sorry,
> 2014 S750 (IT4) A91 package- high flow, two speed, keyless, deluxe instrument panel, Selectable joystick control,power bob tach, and a horn.


How did you like dealing with Bruce? He has been really pushing the snow lease return 2012/13 S650s.

I can't decide between the S650 or JD326D or 323D


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Bruce was great. In fact Jason at Ransom was one of the reasons I turned away from them, didn't get a warm fuzzy feeling from him.

I can't give you any advise on the JD never ran them, just went with the reputation of the Bobcat.


----------

